
MP3 is dead, long live AAC - riobard
https://www.engadget.com/2017/05/12/mp3-is-dead-long-live-aac/
======
riobard
> The Fraunhofer Institute for Integrated Circuits, announced that it had
> terminated licensing for certain MP3-related patents

What's the implication? My understanding is that MP3 is now patent-free. The
wording seems to indicate that there are still valid patents on MP3.

~~~
Tomte
They have terminated their licensing program because there is nothing to
license anymore. The patents have run out.

